# Nibco press fittings



## wyrickmech

Ok I have the ridgid pro press 330 RP but here is the catch nibco fittings will not work in ridgid jaws just veiga. So I talked to nibco rep he gave me a sweet deal on the tooling dam near giving the Tool to me. The fittings are a lot cheaper almost 50% so my question would be has anybody had good or bad experience with nibco press fittings.


----------



## stecar

Actually used them in the stadium where the Superbowl was just held this year.


----------



## dannyoung85

My guys are installing the Nibco press fittings for the heating hot water, chilled water, and domestic water systems at a new dorm project we have. They haven't had any problems yet and we have tested a couple of floors. They are using the Milwaukee press tools, which will do both Nibco and Viega


----------



## wyrickmech

dannyoung85 said:


> My guys are installing the Nibco press fittings for the heating hot water, chilled water, and domestic water systems at a new dorm project we have. They haven't had any problems yet and we have tested a couple of floors. They are using the Milwaukee press tools, which will do both Nibco and Viega


 I was told by the rep nibco warranty is 50 years. He is sending paperwork. Ridgid will work on 2in down the difference is 2 1/2 to 4 in the tooling is different and the jaws will not interchange.


----------



## dannyoung85

I agree, I have to rent the Nibco tool for the larger bore stuff. We haven't done too much of the larger stuff though. We just picked up a compressed air piping job where we are going to use Viega's 304 ss pro press; I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## wyrickmech

dannyoung85 said:


> I agree, I have to rent the Nibco tool for the larger bore stuff. We haven't done too much of the larger stuff though. We just picked up a compressed air piping job where we are going to use Viega's 304 ss pro press; I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


 I enjoy the 2 in down and have 2 projects with the larger sizes so I guess I will find out. You are in northwest mo? I'm in central mo or the lake. Good to hear from another Missouri resident.


----------



## wyrickmech

dannyoung85 said:


> I agree, I have to rent the Nibco tool for the larger bore stuff. We haven't done too much of the larger stuff though. We just picked up a compressed air piping job where we are going to use Viega's 304 ss pro press; I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


 I have used the stainless on proses piping in a plant in Columbia can't remember what it was pumping it think it was citronella wax. Anyway it was extremely easy compared to tig welding feral ends and clamping.


----------



## ShaneP

I have used the nibco fittings from 1/2" to 2" quite a bit. They work fine the only problem I have ran into is if someone misses a joint they will not always leak on the air test. Viega always leaks on test if a joint is missed. I have never used the larger fittings of either brand though.


----------



## d78coots

wyrickmech said:


> Ok I have the ridgid pro press 330 RP but here is the catch nibco fittings will not work in ridgid jaws just veiga. So I talked to nibco rep he gave me a sweet deal on the tooling dam near giving the Tool to me. The fittings are a lot cheaper almost 50% so my question would be has anybody had good or bad experience with nibco press fittings.


From my understanding with my suppliers, you can use nibco with the ridgid gun up to 2". Although neither manufacturers will state this due to warranty, liability issues, etc.


----------



## wyrickmech

d78coots said:


> From my understanding with my suppliers, you can use nibco with the ridgid gun up to 2". Although neither manufacturers will state this due to warranty, liability issues, etc.


 yes this is true I had a long talk with a rep yesterday. They offered a sweet deal on tooling for the 21/2 to 4 plus the tool just were I would buy there fittings. The warranty is 50 years on the fittings that is long enough for me.


----------



## mikej#93

I have both tools ridgid & NIBCO 1/2"-4" .but I like the NIBCO fittings on the large pipe because they are almost the same size as copper fittings , where vegia are larger .


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

dannyoung85 said:


> I agree, I have to rent the Nibco tool for the larger bore stuff. We haven't done too much of the larger stuff though. We just picked up a compressed air piping job where we are going to use Viega's 304 ss pro press; I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


So am I. Please post some pics.


----------



## dannyoung85

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So am I. Please post some pics.


 The next time I go out to that jobsite I'll take some pictures and post them on a new thread.


----------



## mikej#93

dannyoung85 said:


> The next time I go out to that jobsite I'll take some pictures and post them on a new thread.


here more pics


----------



## plumbing ninja

Is that a Febco 805Y, I like the old 805YA, not sure if Febco still make them? The 805Y/825Y's were made user friendly not like these modular ones these days

I hope those test points don't have those screw driver type stems It looks pretty close to the wall to get in there and operate them?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

plumbing ninja said:


> Is that a Febco 805Y, I like the old 805YA, not sure if Febco still make them? The 805Y/825Y's were made user friendly not like these modular ones these days
> 
> I hope those test points don't have those screw driver type stems It looks pretty close to the wall to get in there and operate them?


All it would take to correct it if they are facing the wall is tightening them 180°. So often I would have to adjust the ball valves and test cocks in order to make a back flow device fit an application.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

mikej#93 said:


> here more pics


Good looking work. Gotta love pro press. Clean and quick.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Mike, slightly confused.. What type of pipe is that coming out of the ground in pic #3? looks like galvy??


----------



## wyrickmech

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Mike, slightly confused.. What type of pipe is that coming out of the ground in pic #3? looks like galvy??


 look a little closer you will see where he has sanded the oxidation off.


----------



## mikej#93

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Mike, slightly confused.. What type of pipe is that coming out of the ground in pic #3? looks like galvy??


its copper pipe


----------



## Sushison

The only issue I've noticed with them, which is minor and completely preventable is, pressing joints in tight areas. But it's and easy fix if you can prepress the joints before hand. - silly question; someone was was telling me that I don't need the ream the insides of the copper pipe before I press (unlike soldering or brazing), as long as I bevel the edge off its "good enough".


----------



## mikej#93

Sushison said:


> The only issue I've noticed with them, which is minor and completely preventable is, pressing joints in tight areas. But it's and easy fix if you can prepress the joints before hand. - silly question; someone was was telling me that I don't need the ream the insides of the copper pipe before I press (unlike soldering or brazing), as long as I bevel the edge off its "good enough".


that's wrong you need to ream and clean pipe . If you don't ream you can cut the Oring


----------



## wyrickmech

Sushison said:


> The only issue I've noticed with them, which is minor and completely preventable is, pressing joints in tight areas. But it's and easy fix if you can prepress the joints before hand. - silly question; someone was was telling me that I don't need the ream the insides of the copper pipe before I press (unlike soldering or brazing), as long as I bevel the edge off its "good enough".


it's always a good practice to ream the inside of any pipe. Beveling the outside and cleaning is a must in my book for two major reasons. 1 beveling reduces the chance of cutting the rubber. When you can be working with fittings that run up to 300.00 you don't want to make mistakes. 2 cleaning of the surface has two reasons the first is simply to clean and inspect the jointing area. The second is simply to stay in practice, you can get sloppy if you change your pattern or technics.


----------

